# TTOC Membership



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Could anybody please tell me how the membership works?

Do you produce a membership card for members? if not, how would you feel about issuing one?

I run a pvcprinting company, you can find it at www.pvcprinting.co.uk

As a new owner of a 225TTR I would glady consider producing these cards for members at cost price + 5%....given that these cards can cost from as little as 15p each upto Â£2 I would say it could be tempting

Maybe you could use this card to intise companies to offer bigger discounts on production of a membership card

Look forward to any input

cheers

peTTe


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pete

If you join, you'll be able to have first hand knowledge of the quality of each uniquely numbered card...  

We'll bear you in mind when we come to reprint though!! 

Some organsisations we've talked to haven't got their own systems in place to quote membership numbers, but we publish the numbers to a secure area on our server and let them have access to check authenticity...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

NuTTs,

Cheers for the post, membership app is winging its way in as we speak

cheers for the post

peTTe


----------

